# how do you type "power" in one go



## erik.van.geit (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^​ 
Hello,

When you need to type
*=2^14*
how do you do that?
When I press (azerty keyboard) *^* and then use the numeric keyboard, the other keyboard keeps "waiting", so I do not get the ^ sign.

Currently I am typing a space to get the *^*.
typing *=2^[space]14* I get the above without space.

Can typing the extraspace be avoided, or are you as annoyed as me?

Feel free to divert this thread as you which, else I would have posted this elsewhere. 

kind regards,
Erik

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^​


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

You clearly need a QWERTY keyboard


----------



## riaz (Aug 7, 2008)

Erik, you need to switch to a Belgian Swiss German keyboard.

On mine, I type 2^14 (no space required) and it works fine.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Riaz - where's your avatar gone? Please put it back - I like your picture.


----------



## riaz (Aug 7, 2008)

I need to go incognito for a while (not the same reason as Greg gave for Rightclick).  Same reason for shifting location.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh dear... I hope you don't experience the same problems with Vanity Fair...


----------



## riaz (Aug 7, 2008)

Wasn't me guv, honest! Ne'er met the lady in me life, dunno what she looks like.  Cross me 'art.


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 7, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Riaz - where's your avatar gone? Please put it back - I like your picture





I am sorry, Mr. Riaz. But I could not stop laughing


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^​The door to divert this thread was opened from start...

Can somebody figure out why I started this thread?
It's kind of enigma.

There is something like a milestone in it 

... do not count this post, and go on with your discussion if you want ...

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^​


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Very good Erik 

Was your post entirely spurious, or do you actually have a weird keyboard?


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 7, 2008)

no that is the way the keyboard works
so you know what this is all about, but you kee^p the secret?

funny, I needed the power here today
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=334710


----------



## Oaktree (Aug 7, 2008)

Congratulations on your binary achievement, Erik.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Erik - you are an international man of mystery - I couldn't possibly reveal your secret!
(Oaktree apparently has no such compunction  )


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 7, 2008)

Erik

Although my background is in mathematics, I don't think I would have worked this out if it weren't for the hints provided.

As it turns out, yesteday I must have got to be 2^-(2^0) as good as you.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 7, 2008)

Y^ep, Pe^ter^,
Problem^ wi^th t^hose milest*.*nes is that the next one is always further *......* How will I ever get there? *...* Don't count on me, anyway not in the Lounge *........ *But let's  *....*


----------



## Fazza (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## riaz (Aug 8, 2008)

erik.van.geit said:


> Y^ep, Pe^ter^,
> Problem^ wi^th t^hose milest.nes is that the next one is always further. How will I ever get there?



Felicitations, Erik!

Took me a while to figure it out, but without meaning to sound rude, aren't you already past it?


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 8, 2008)

*typo on purpose*

O thanks you pakistan riaz


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 8, 2008)

*no enigma in this message, just straight text *

I am waiting for Greg Truby to reveal the mistery: he should know
(wondering why he didn't show up here: perhaps because there was an invitation to divert the thread)


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 11, 2008)

seems like Greg is not in the neighbourhood
so here it is

2^14 = 16384
I started this thread just before my post 16384

Y^ep, Pe^ter^, Problem^ wi^th t^hose
(1 character ^ 6 characters ^ etcetera)

. ...... ... ........ ....

(typo on purpose, was the "s" to get 6 characers in that word)
O thanks you pakistan riaz

as always, just playing


----------

